# [SOLVED] Symantec Endpoint 11 - 0x7e Vista x64 BSOD



## jcgriff2

`

I had been testing Symantec Endpoint for the last few months and thought they may have finally written a winner for Vista and Windows 7. Endpoint consumed less resources than other Symantec/ Norton products like NIS or 360. The GUI was user-friendly and the firewall settings were easily modified.

Then as if I needed reminding myself - BSODs on the Vista x64 running Endpoint. I ran the kernel dumps and they pointed right to Symantec Endpoint as the cause. The bugcheck - 

*0x7e (0xc0000005*, 0xa600bfa6700, 0xa60017d2648, 0xa60017d2020), the "probable cause" listed as the Symantec Endpoint driver *srtspl64.sys*.

*0x7e* = kernel mode exception; the exception is the 1st parm *0xc00000005* = a memory access violation. The stack text clearly shows the Symantec Endpoint driver leaving literally no doubt about the guilty party here -



Code:


[font=lucida console]
[B]STACK_TEXT[/B] (edited):  
0000`00000000 : [color=red]SRTSPL64[/color]+0x53700
fa80`00000001 : [color=red]SRTSPL64[/color]+0x24460
0000`00000000 : [color=red]SRTSPL64[/color]+0x7d068
f800`0263f5a0 : nt!IopLoadDriver+0x9f3
fa80`00000001 : nt!IopLoadUnloadDriver+0x55
0000`00000080 : nt!ExpWorkerThread+0x11a
0000`00000001 : nt!PspSystemThreadStartup+0x57
0000`00000000 : nt!KiStartSystemThread+0x16
[/font]

`

The solution to my BSODs - un-install Symantec anti-virus, run the Norton Removal Tool, reset the Windows Firewall to default settings and installed ESET NOD32 anti-virus. The BSODs - gone - along with Symantec Endpoint.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


*Kernel dump log*


Code:


[font=lucida console]

Loading Dump File [D:\!!_Kernel_Dumps\!!_jcgriff2 _\MEMORY.DMP]
Kernel Summary Dump File: Only kernel address space is available

Symbol search path is: SRV*c:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows Server 2008/Windows Vista Kernel Version 6001 (Service Pack 1) MP (2 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 6001.18226.amd64fre.vistasp1_gdr.090302-1506
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02446000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`0260bdb0
Debug session time: Thu Apr 23 11:33:13.422 2009 (GMT-7)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:01:08.062
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
........................
Loading User Symbols

Loading unloaded module list
.......
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 7E, {ffffffffc0000005, fffffa600bfa6700, fffffa60017d2648, fffffa60017d2020}

*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for SRTSPL64.SYS
Probably caused by : SRTSPL64.SYS ( SRTSPL64+53700 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> !analyze -v;r;kv;lmtn;lmtsmn;.bugcheck; lmvm srtspl64
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

SYSTEM_THREAD_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED (7e)
This is a very common bugcheck.  Usually the exception address pinpoints
the driver/function that caused the problem.  Always note this address
as well as the link date of the driver/image that contains this address.
Arguments:
Arg1: ffffffffc0000005, The exception code that was not handled
Arg2: fffffa600bfa6700, The address that the exception occurred at
Arg3: fffffa60017d2648, Exception Record Address
Arg4: fffffa60017d2020, Context Record Address

Debugging Details:
------------------


EXCEPTION_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc0000005 - The instruction at 0x%08lx referenced memory at 0x%08lx. The memory could not be %s.

FAULTING_IP: 
SRTSPL64+53700
fffffa60`0bfa6700 488b03          mov     rax,qword ptr [rbx]

EXCEPTION_RECORD:  fffffa60017d2648 -- (.exr 0xfffffa60017d2648)
ExceptionAddress: fffffa600bfa6700 (SRTSPL64+0x0000000000053700)
   ExceptionCode: c0000005 (Access violation)
  ExceptionFlags: 00000000
NumberParameters: 2
   Parameter[0]: 0000000000000000
   Parameter[1]: 0000000000000000
Attempt to read from address 0000000000000000

CONTEXT:  fffffa60017d2020 -- (.cxr 0xfffffa60017d2020)
rax=0000000000000001 rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=fffffa600bf62b80
rdx=0000000000000000 rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=fffffa80079e8330
rip=fffffa600bfa6700 rsp=fffffa60017d2880 rbp=0000000000000000
 r8=fffffa8003c1a000  r9=0000000000000165 r10=0000000000000150
r11=00000000000007ff r12=fffffa600bf6bba8 r13=ffffffff80001208
r14=fffffa80072f7100 r15=000000000000001c
iopl=0         nv up ei pl zr na po nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00010246
SRTSPL64+0x53700:
fffffa60`0bfa6700 488b03          mov     rax,qword ptr [rbx] ds:002b:00000000`00000000=????????????????
Resetting default scope

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  NULL_DEREFERENCE

PROCESS_NAME:  System

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

ERROR_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc0000005 - The instruction at 0x%08lx referenced memory at 0x%08lx. The memory could not be %s.

EXCEPTION_PARAMETER1:  0000000000000000

EXCEPTION_PARAMETER2:  0000000000000000

READ_ADDRESS:  0000000000000000 

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
SRTSPL64+53700
fffffa60`0bfa6700 488b03          mov     rax,qword ptr [rbx]

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7E

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffffa600bf77460 to fffffa600bfa6700

STACK_TEXT:  
fffffa60`017d2880 fffffa60`0bf77460 : 00000000`20206f49 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`079e8330 00000000`00000000 : SRTSPL64+0x53700
fffffa60`017d28e0 fffffa60`0bfd0068 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`07a4e000 fffffa80`00000001 : SRTSPL64+0x24460
fffffa60`017d2910 fffff800`027f3cb3 : fffffa80`079e8330 fffffa80`07a4e000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : SRTSPL64+0x7d068
fffffa60`017d29e0 fffff800`027f4095 : fffffa60`005e8cc0 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000001 fffff800`0263f5a0 : nt!IopLoadDriver+0x9f3
fffffa60`017d2cb0 fffff800`024a7366 : fffff800`00000000 ffffffff`80001208 fffff800`027f4040 fffffa80`00000001 : nt!IopLoadUnloadDriver+0x55
fffffa60`017d2cf0 fffff800`026befd3 : fffffa60`0871fbc0 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`03cbc040 00000000`00000080 : nt!ExpWorkerThread+0x11a
fffffa60`017d2d50 fffff800`024d4816 : fffffa60`005e5180 fffffa80`03cbc040 fffffa60`005eed40 00000000`00000001 : nt!PspSystemThreadStartup+0x57
fffffa60`017d2d80 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiStartSystemThread+0x16


SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  0

SYMBOL_NAME:  SRTSPL64+53700

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: SRTSPL64

IMAGE_NAME:  SRTSPL64.SYS

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  48ed2500

STACK_COMMAND:  .cxr 0xfffffa60017d2020 ; kb

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x7E_SRTSPL64+53700

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x7E_SRTSPL64+53700

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

rax=fffffa60017d2020 rbx=fffff800025a35a8 rcx=000000000000007e
rdx=ffffffffc0000005 rsi=fffffa60017d2d50 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff8000249a650 rsp=fffffa60017d1708 rbp=fffffa60017d2d50
 r8=fffffa600bfa6700  r9=fffffa60017d2648 r10=fffffa60017d2648
r11=fffffa60017d17e8 r12=fffff800025a359c r13=0000000000278fd3
r14=fffff80002446000 r15=fffffa60017d2648
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na pe nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00000282
nt!KeBugCheckEx:
fffff800`0249a650 48894c2408      mov     qword ptr [rsp+8],rcx ss:0018:fffffa60`017d1710=000000000000007e
Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffffa60`017d1708 fffff800`02789504 : 00000000`0000007e ffffffff`c0000005 fffffa60`0bfa6700 fffffa60`017d2648 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffffa60`017d1710 fffff800`02747681 : fffffa80`c0000225 fffffa60`017d1980 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!PspUnhandledExceptionInSystemThread+0x24
fffffa60`017d1750 fffff800`024adae8 : fffffa80`083af4c0 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffff880`00d8da30 : nt!PspSystemThreadStartup+0x9e
fffffa60`017d1780 fffff800`024ad9cd : fffffa60`017d2d50 fffffa60`017d2d50 fffffa60`017d2648 fffff800`026befd3 : nt!_C_specific_handler+0x8c
fffffa60`017d17f0 fffff800`024b4fef : fffffa60`00000001 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffffa60`017d2d50 : nt!RtlpExecuteHandlerForException+0xd
fffffa60`017d1820 fffff800`02472da3 : fffffa60`017d2648 fffffa60`017d2020 00000000`00000000 fffffa60`017d26f0 : nt!RtlDispatchException+0x22f
fffffa60`017d1f10 fffff800`0249a4a9 : fffffa60`017d2648 00000000`00000000 fffffa60`017d26f0 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiDispatchException+0xc3
fffffa60`017d2510 fffff800`024992a5 : 00000000`00000000 00000160`0bfa66c0 fffffa60`0871fb00 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiExceptionDispatch+0xa9
fffffa60`017d26f0 fffffa60`0bfa6700 : 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`20206f49 : nt!KiPageFault+0x1e5 (TrapFrame @ fffffa60`017d26f0)
fffffa60`017d2880 fffffa60`0bf77460 : 00000000`20206f49 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`079e8330 00000000`00000000 : SRTSPL64+0x53700
fffffa60`017d28e0 fffffa60`0bfd0068 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`07a4e000 fffffa80`00000001 : SRTSPL64+0x24460
fffffa60`017d2910 fffff800`027f3cb3 : fffffa80`079e8330 fffffa80`07a4e000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : SRTSPL64+0x7d068
fffffa60`017d29e0 fffff800`027f4095 : fffffa60`005e8cc0 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000001 fffff800`0263f5a0 : nt!IopLoadDriver+0x9f3
fffffa60`017d2cb0 fffff800`024a7366 : fffff800`00000000 ffffffff`80001208 fffff800`027f4040 fffffa80`00000001 : nt!IopLoadUnloadDriver+0x55
fffffa60`017d2cf0 fffff800`026befd3 : fffffa60`0871fbc0 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`03cbc040 00000000`00000080 : nt!ExpWorkerThread+0x11a
fffffa60`017d2d50 fffff800`024d4816 : fffffa60`005e5180 fffffa80`03cbc040 fffffa60`005eed40 00000000`00000001 : nt!PspSystemThreadStartup+0x57
fffffa60`017d2d80 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiStartSystemThread+0x16
start             end                 module name
fffff800`02400000 fffff800`02446000   hal      hal.dll      Fri Jan 18 23:55:25 2008 (4791ACED)
fffff800`02446000 fffff800`0295e000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Mon Mar 02 18:20:17 2009 (49AC93E1)
fffff960`00080000 fffff960`00331000   win32k   win32k.sys   Sun Feb 08 19:30:51 2009 (498FA36B)
fffff960`004a0000 fffff960`004aa000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Fri Jan 18 22:42:04 2008 (47919BBC)
fffff960`006b0000 fffff960`006c1000   cdd      cdd.dll      Fri Aug 01 20:40:21 2008 (4893D725)
fffffa60`0060e000 fffffa60`00618000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Fri Jan 18 23:58:25 2008 (4791ADA1)
fffffa60`00618000 fffffa60`00645000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Fri Jan 18 23:56:17 2008 (4791AD21)
fffffa60`00645000 fffffa60`00659000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Fri Jan 18 23:58:13 2008 (4791AD95)
fffffa60`00659000 fffffa60`006b6000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Fri Jan 18 21:53:58 2008 (47919076)
fffffa60`006b6000 fffffa60`00768000   CI       CI.dll       Thu Feb 21 21:20:54 2008 (47BE5BB6)
fffffa60`00768000 fffffa60`007ce000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:29:45 2008 (479198D9)
fffffa60`007ce000 fffffa60`007d8000   msahci   msahci.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:28:58 2008 (479198AA)
fffffa60`007d8000 fffffa60`007e8000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Fri Jan 18 22:28:53 2008 (479198A5)
fffffa60`00801000 fffffa60`008db000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Fri Jan 18 22:33:27 2008 (479199B7)
fffffa60`008db000 fffffa60`008e9000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Fri Jan 18 22:32:33 2008 (47919981)
fffffa60`008e9000 fffffa60`0093f000   acpi     acpi.sys     Fri Jan 18 22:02:45 2008 (47919285)
fffffa60`0093f000 fffffa60`00948000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Fri Jan 18 22:33:45 2008 (479199C9)
fffffa60`00948000 fffffa60`00952000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Fri Jan 18 22:02:50 2008 (4791928A)
fffffa60`00952000 fffffa60`00982000   pci      pci.sys      Fri Jan 18 22:02:57 2008 (47919291)
fffffa60`00982000 fffffa60`00997000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:29:14 2008 (479198BA)
fffffa60`00997000 fffffa60`0099a400   compbatt compbatt.sys Fri Jan 18 22:02:42 2008 (47919282)
fffffa60`0099b000 fffffa60`009a7000   BATTC    BATTC.SYS    Fri Jan 18 22:02:38 2008 (4791927E)
fffffa60`009a7000 fffffa60`009bb000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:29:12 2008 (479198B8)
fffffa60`009bb000 fffffa60`009ce000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Fri Jan 18 22:28:01 2008 (47919871)
fffffa60`009ce000 fffffa60`009d6000   atapi    atapi.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:28:49 2008 (479198A1)
fffffa60`009d6000 fffffa60`009fa000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Fri Jan 18 22:28:52 2008 (479198A4)
fffffa60`00a05000 fffffa60`00a4b000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Fri Jan 18 21:54:10 2008 (47919082)
fffffa60`00a4b000 fffffa60`00a5f000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Fri Jan 18 22:05:23 2008 (47919323)
fffffa60`00a5f000 fffffa60`00ae4000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:16:38 2008 (479195C6)
fffffa60`00ae4000 fffffa60`00b34000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:27:01 2008 (47919835)
fffffa60`00b34000 fffffa60`00b8c000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Fri Jan 18 22:37:27 2008 (47919AA7)
fffffa60`00b8c000 fffffa60`00bb8000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Fri Jan 18 22:28:53 2008 (479198A5)
fffffa60`00bcb000 fffffa60`00bd4000   tunmp    tunmp.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:36:30 2008 (47919A6E)
fffffa60`00bd4000 fffffa60`00be7000   intelppm intelppm.sys Fri Jan 18 21:52:45 2008 (4791902D)
fffffa60`00be7000 fffffa60`00beb580   CmBatt   CmBatt.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:02:42 2008 (47919282)
fffffa60`00c00000 fffffa60`00dc3000   ndis     ndis.sys     Fri Jan 18 22:37:13 2008 (47919A99)
fffffa60`00dc3000 fffffa60`00dd7000   disk     disk.sys     Fri Jan 18 22:29:02 2008 (479198AE)
fffffa60`00df1000 fffffa60`00dfd000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:36:44 2008 (47919A7C)
fffffa60`00e0b000 fffffa60`00f7f000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Fri Apr 25 23:33:23 2008 (4812CCB3)
fffffa60`00f7f000 fffffa60`00fab000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Fri Jan 18 22:36:43 2008 (47919A7B)
fffffa60`00fab000 fffffa60`00fd7000   ecache   ecache.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:30:39 2008 (4791990F)
fffffa60`00fd7000 fffffa60`01000000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Fri Jan 18 21:52:29 2008 (4791901D)
fffffa60`01002000 fffffa60`01186000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Fri Jan 18 21:55:29 2008 (479190D1)
fffffa60`01186000 fffffa60`011ca000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:29:47 2008 (479198DB)
fffffa60`011ca000 fffffa60`011d2000   spldr    spldr.sys    Thu Jun 21 17:57:56 2007 (467B1E94)
fffffa60`011d2000 fffffa60`011d9000   speedfan speedfan.sys Sun Sep 24 06:26:48 2006 (45168798)
fffffa60`011d9000 fffffa60`011eb000   mup      mup.sys      Fri Jan 18 21:54:18 2008 (4791908A)
fffffa60`011eb000 fffffa60`011f5000   hpdskflt hpdskflt.sys Tue Nov 21 09:16:57 2006 (45633489)
fffffa60`011f5000 fffffa60`011ff000   crcdisk  crcdisk.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:30:12 2008 (479198F4)
fffffa60`0280e000 fffffa60`03146f80   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Fri Jan 30 10:35:07 2009 (4983485B)
fffffa60`03147000 fffffa60`03178000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:37:33 2008 (47919AAD)
fffffa60`03178000 fffffa60`03188000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Fri Jan 18 22:37:30 2008 (47919AAA)
fffffa60`03188000 fffffa60`031a6000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:37:34 2008 (47919AAE)
fffffa60`031a6000 fffffa60`031be000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:37:42 2008 (47919AB6)
fffffa60`031be000 fffffa60`031db000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Fri Jan 18 21:54:16 2008 (47919088)
fffffa60`031db000 fffffa60`031ee000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Fri Jan 18 21:52:25 2008 (47919019)
fffffa60`03200000 fffffa60`0320c000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Fri Jan 18 22:37:22 2008 (47919AA2)
fffffa60`0320d000 fffffa60`032ec000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Fri Aug 01 18:19:59 2008 (4893B63F)
fffffa60`032ec000 fffffa60`032fb000   watchdog watchdog.sys Fri Jan 18 22:07:23 2008 (4791939B)
fffffa60`032fb000 fffffa60`03307000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:33:56 2008 (479199D4)
fffffa60`03307000 fffffa60`0334d000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Fri Jan 18 22:34:00 2008 (479199D8)
fffffa60`0334d000 fffffa60`0335e000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:33:57 2008 (479199D5)
fffffa60`0335e000 fffffa60`03371000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Tue Nov 27 15:24:06 2007 (474CA716)
fffffa60`03371000 fffffa60`033ce000   storport storport.sys Fri Jan 18 22:29:09 2008 (479198B5)
fffffa60`033ce000 fffffa60`033db000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Fri Jan 18 22:38:11 2008 (47919AD3)
fffffa60`033db000 fffffa60`033fe000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:37:33 2008 (47919AAD)
fffffa60`03402000 fffffa60`03894000   NETw5v64 NETw5v64.sys Mon Nov 17 07:50:25 2008 (492192C1)
fffffa60`03894000 fffffa60`038c7000   Rtlh64   Rtlh64.sys   Mon Jan 19 22:49:47 2009 (4975740B)
fffffa60`038c7000 fffffa60`038d8a00   ohci1394 ohci1394.sys Fri Jan 18 22:34:08 2008 (479199E0)
fffffa60`038d9000 fffffa60`038e8f00   1394BUS  1394BUS.SYS  Fri Jan 18 22:34:04 2008 (479199DC)
fffffa60`038e9000 fffffa60`03909000   sdbus    sdbus.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:02:55 2008 (4791928F)
fffffa60`03909000 fffffa60`0391f000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Fri Jan 18 22:28:08 2008 (47919878)
fffffa60`0391f000 fffffa60`0392d000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Fri Jan 18 22:28:05 2008 (47919875)
fffffa60`0392d000 fffffa60`03983000   SynTP    SynTP.sys    Thu Mar 27 18:15:32 2008 (47EC46B4)
fffffa60`03983000 fffffa60`03984e00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Fri Jan 18 22:33:53 2008 (479199D1)
fffffa60`03985000 fffffa60`03991000   mouclass mouclass.sys Fri Jan 18 22:28:05 2008 (47919875)
fffffa60`03991000 fffffa60`039ad000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:29:04 2008 (479198B0)
fffffa60`039ad000 fffffa60`039b9000   Accelerometer Accelerometer.sys Tue Nov 21 09:16:57 2006 (45633489)
fffffa60`039b9000 fffffa60`039c2000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:02:42 2008 (47919282)
fffffa60`039c2000 fffffa60`039fa000   msiscsi  msiscsi.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:30:31 2008 (47919907)
fffffa60`03c0d000 fffffa60`03ca7000   rdpdr    rdpdr.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:43:38 2008 (47919C1A)
fffffa60`03ca7000 fffffa60`03cb9000   termdd   termdd.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:42:03 2008 (47919BBB)
fffffa60`03cb9000 fffffa60`03cf6000   teefer2  teefer2.sys  Tue Oct 14 12:24:10 2008 (48F4F1DA)
fffffa60`03cf6000 fffffa60`03cf7480   swenum   swenum.sys   Thu Nov 02 02:37:33 2006 (4549BC5D)
fffffa60`03cf8000 fffffa60`03d2c000   ks       ks.sys       Fri Jan 18 22:28:24 2008 (47919888)
fffffa60`03d2c000 fffffa60`03d37000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Fri Jan 18 22:02:54 2008 (4791928E)
fffffa60`03d37000 fffffa60`03d47000   umbus    umbus.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:34:16 2008 (479199E8)
fffffa60`03d47000 fffffa60`03d55000   vga      vga.sys      Fri Jan 18 22:32:21 2008 (47919975)
fffffa60`03d55000 fffffa60`03d7a000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Fri Jan 18 22:32:25 2008 (47919979)
fffffa60`03d7a000 fffffa60`03d8d000   monitor  monitor.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:32:34 2008 (47919982)
fffffa60`03d8d000 fffffa60`03dd4000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:34:13 2008 (479199E5)
fffffa60`03dd4000 fffffa60`03de8000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Fri Jan 18 22:37:26 2008 (47919AA6)
fffffa60`03de8000 fffffa60`03df4000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Fri Jan 18 22:28:54 2008 (479198A6)
fffffa60`03df4000 fffffa60`03e00000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:08:00 2008 (479193C0)
fffffa60`09c05000 fffffa60`09c7c000   stwrt64  stwrt64.sys  Thu Sep 11 09:06:19 2008 (48C941FB)
fffffa60`09c7c000 fffffa60`09cb7000   portcls  portcls.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:33:58 2008 (479199D6)
fffffa60`09cb7000 fffffa60`09cda000   drmk     drmk.sys     Fri Jan 18 23:20:04 2008 (4791A4A4)
fffffa60`09cda000 fffffa60`09cdf180   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:28:14 2008 (4791987E)
fffffa60`09ce0000 fffffa60`09d4d000   afd      afd.sys      Fri Jan 18 22:38:15 2008 (47919AD7)
fffffa60`09d53000 fffffa60`09d65000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Fri Jan 18 22:33:52 2008 (479199D0)
fffffa60`09d65000 fffffa60`09d6e000   Null     Null.SYS     Thu Nov 02 02:37:15 2006 (4549BC4B)
fffffa60`09d6e000 fffffa60`09d79000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:28:10 2008 (4791987A)
fffffa60`09d79000 fffffa60`09d82000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:42:04 2008 (47919BBC)
fffffa60`09d82000 fffffa60`09d8b000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Fri Jan 18 22:42:03 2008 (47919BBB)
fffffa60`09d8b000 fffffa60`09d96000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Fri Jan 18 21:53:55 2008 (47919073)
fffffa60`09d96000 fffffa60`09da7000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Fri Jan 18 21:53:57 2008 (47919075)
fffffa60`09da7000 fffffa60`09db0000   rasacd   rasacd.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:37:30 2008 (47919AAA)
fffffa60`09db0000 fffffa60`09dcd000   tdx      tdx.sys      Fri Jan 18 22:36:53 2008 (47919A85)
fffffa60`09dcd000 fffffa60`09ddf000   wpsdrvnt wpsdrvnt.sys Mon Dec 08 21:29:50 2008 (493E024E)
fffffa60`09ddf000 fffffa60`09dfa000   smb      smb.sys      Fri Jan 18 22:36:17 2008 (47919A61)
fffffa60`09e00000 fffffa60`09e07b80   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Fri Jan 18 22:33:51 2008 (479199CF)
fffffa60`09e0e000 fffffa60`09f4a000   agrsm64  agrsm64.sys  Fri Nov 21 14:05:20 2008 (492730A0)
fffffa60`09f4a000 fffffa60`09f59000   modem    modem.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:38:17 2008 (47919AD9)
fffffa60`09f59000 fffffa60`09fa2000   HdAudio  HdAudio.sys  Wed Nov 01 18:48:10 2006 (45494E5A)
fffffa60`09fa2000 fffffa60`09fbe000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:34:04 2008 (479199DC)
fffffa60`09fbe000 fffffa60`09fe7300   usbvideo usbvideo.sys Fri Jan 18 22:34:14 2008 (479199E6)
fffffa60`09fe8000 fffffa60`09ff2000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.SYS   Fri Jan 18 21:53:41 2008 (47919065)
fffffa60`09ff2000 fffffa60`09ffb000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:33:54 2008 (479199D2)
fffffa60`0a000000 fffffa60`0a00a000   dump_msahci dump_msahci.sys Fri Jan 18 22:28:58 2008 (479198AA)
fffffa60`0a00b000 fffffa60`0a04f000   netbt    netbt.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:36:24 2008 (47919A68)
fffffa60`0a04f000 fffffa60`0a06d000   pacer    pacer.sys    Fri Apr 04 18:55:46 2008 (47F6DC22)
fffffa60`0a06d000 fffffa60`0a07c000   netbios  netbios.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:36:35 2008 (47919A73)
fffffa60`0a07c000 fffffa60`0a097000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:37:35 2008 (47919AAF)
fffffa60`0a097000 fffffa60`0a0ab000   SRTSPX64 SRTSPX64.SYS Wed Oct 08 14:32:36 2008 (48ED26F4)
fffffa60`0a0ab000 fffffa60`0a0f9000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Fri Jan 18 21:55:09 2008 (479190BD)
fffffa60`0a0f9000 fffffa60`0a105000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Fri Jan 18 22:36:45 2008 (47919A7D)
fffffa60`0a105000 fffffa60`0a17b000   eeCtrl64 eeCtrl64.sys Fri Feb 06 11:39:27 2009 (498C91EF)
fffffa60`0a17b000 fffffa60`0a1f1000   csc      csc.sys      Fri Jan 18 21:55:39 2008 (479190DB)
fffffa60`0a1f1000 fffffa60`0a1ff000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Fri Jan 18 22:28:59 2008 (479198AB)
fffffa60`0a405000 fffffa60`0a427000   luafv    luafv.sys    Fri Jan 18 21:59:06 2008 (479191AA)
fffffa60`0a427000 fffffa60`0a43b000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:35:48 2008 (47919A44)
fffffa60`0a43b000 fffffa60`0a46f000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Mon May 19 19:33:46 2008 (4832388A)
fffffa60`0a46f000 fffffa60`0a47a000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:36:29 2008 (47919A6D)
fffffa60`0a47a000 fffffa60`0a492000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:35:48 2008 (47919A44)
fffffa60`0a492000 fffffa60`0a52d000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Fri Jan 18 22:36:22 2008 (47919A66)
fffffa60`0a52d000 fffffa60`0a555000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Fri Jan 18 21:56:38 2008 (47919116)
fffffa60`0a555000 fffffa60`0a573000   bowser   bowser.sys   Fri Jan 18 21:54:51 2008 (479190AB)
fffffa60`0a573000 fffffa60`0a58d000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:35:28 2008 (47919A30)
fffffa60`0a58d000 fffffa60`0a5b4000   mrxdav   mrxdav.sys   Fri Jan 18 21:55:28 2008 (479190D0)
fffffa60`0a5b4000 fffffa60`0a5dc000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Fri Jan 18 21:55:21 2008 (479190C9)
fffffa60`0a5dc000 fffffa60`0a5eb000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Fri Jan 18 22:37:01 2008 (47919A8D)
fffffa60`0b606000 fffffa60`0b64f000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Tue Aug 26 18:26:08 2008 (48B4AD30)
fffffa60`0b64f000 fffffa60`0b66e000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Fri Jan 18 21:55:19 2008 (479190C7)
fffffa60`0b66e000 fffffa60`0b69f000   srv2     srv2.sys     Fri Jan 18 21:56:40 2008 (47919118)
fffffa60`0b69f000 fffffa60`0b733000   srv      srv.sys      Mon Dec 15 19:42:00 2008 (49472388)
fffffa60`0b733000 fffffa60`0b7e9000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Oct 23 04:57:00 2006 (453CAE0C)
fffffa60`0b7e9000 fffffa60`0b7f4000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 06:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffffa60`0be06000 fffffa60`0be3b000   WpsHelper WpsHelper.sys Mon Mar 09 20:18:33 2009 (49B5DC09)
fffffa60`0be3b000 fffffa60`0bed5000   spsys    spsys.sys    Thu Jun 21 18:02:05 2007 (467B1F8D)
fffffa60`0bed5000 fffffa60`0bee0000   asyncmac asyncmac.sys Fri Jan 18 22:37:27 2008 (47919AA7)
fffffa60`0bee0000 fffffa60`0bf16000   SYMEVENT64x86 SYMEVENT64x86.SYS Mon Jan 14 15:32:19 2008 (478BF103)
fffffa60`0bf53000 fffffa60`0bfd5000   SRTSPL64 SRTSPL64.SYS Wed Oct 08 14:24:16 2008 (48ED2500)

Unloaded modules:
fffffa60`0bee0000 fffffa60`0bf53000   SRTSP64.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`0bc0b000 fffffa60`0bc40000   WpsHelper.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`00dd7000 fffffa60`00de5000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`00de5000 fffffa60`00df1000   dump_pciidex.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`00e00000 fffffa60`00e0a000   dump_msahci.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`00bb8000 fffffa60`00bcb000   dump_dumpfve.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`09ce0000 fffffa60`09d53000   SRTSP64.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
start             end                 module name
fffffa60`038d9000 fffffa60`038e8f00   1394BUS  1394BUS.SYS  Fri Jan 18 22:34:04 2008 (479199DC)
fffffa60`039ad000 fffffa60`039b9000   Accelerometer Accelerometer.sys Tue Nov 21 09:16:57 2006 (45633489)
fffffa60`008e9000 fffffa60`0093f000   acpi     acpi.sys     Fri Jan 18 22:02:45 2008 (47919285)
fffffa60`09ce0000 fffffa60`09d4d000   afd      afd.sys      Fri Jan 18 22:38:15 2008 (47919AD7)
fffffa60`09e0e000 fffffa60`09f4a000   agrsm64  agrsm64.sys  Fri Nov 21 14:05:20 2008 (492730A0)
fffffa60`0bed5000 fffffa60`0bee0000   asyncmac asyncmac.sys Fri Jan 18 22:37:27 2008 (47919AA7)
fffffa60`009ce000 fffffa60`009d6000   atapi    atapi.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:28:49 2008 (479198A1)
fffffa60`009d6000 fffffa60`009fa000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Fri Jan 18 22:28:52 2008 (479198A4)
fffffa60`0099b000 fffffa60`009a7000   BATTC    BATTC.SYS    Fri Jan 18 22:02:38 2008 (4791927E)
fffffa60`0a555000 fffffa60`0a573000   bowser   bowser.sys   Fri Jan 18 21:54:51 2008 (479190AB)
fffff960`006b0000 fffff960`006c1000   cdd      cdd.dll      Fri Aug 01 20:40:21 2008 (4893D725)
fffffa60`03991000 fffffa60`039ad000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:29:04 2008 (479198B0)
fffffa60`006b6000 fffffa60`00768000   CI       CI.dll       Thu Feb 21 21:20:54 2008 (47BE5BB6)
fffffa60`00b8c000 fffffa60`00bb8000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Fri Jan 18 22:28:53 2008 (479198A5)
fffffa60`00659000 fffffa60`006b6000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Fri Jan 18 21:53:58 2008 (47919076)
fffffa60`00be7000 fffffa60`00beb580   CmBatt   CmBatt.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:02:42 2008 (47919282)
fffffa60`00997000 fffffa60`0099a400   compbatt compbatt.sys Fri Jan 18 22:02:42 2008 (47919282)
fffffa60`0a1f1000 fffffa60`0a1ff000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Fri Jan 18 22:28:59 2008 (479198AB)
fffffa60`011f5000 fffffa60`011ff000   crcdisk  crcdisk.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:30:12 2008 (479198F4)
fffffa60`0a17b000 fffffa60`0a1f1000   csc      csc.sys      Fri Jan 18 21:55:39 2008 (479190DB)
fffffa60`031be000 fffffa60`031db000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Fri Jan 18 21:54:16 2008 (47919088)
fffffa60`00dc3000 fffffa60`00dd7000   disk     disk.sys     Fri Jan 18 22:29:02 2008 (479198AE)
fffffa60`09cb7000 fffffa60`09cda000   drmk     drmk.sys     Fri Jan 18 23:20:04 2008 (4791A4A4)
fffffa60`03de8000 fffffa60`03df4000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Fri Jan 18 22:28:54 2008 (479198A6)
fffffa60`031db000 fffffa60`031ee000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Fri Jan 18 21:52:25 2008 (47919019)
fffffa60`0a000000 fffffa60`0a00a000   dump_msahci dump_msahci.sys Fri Jan 18 22:28:58 2008 (479198AA)
fffffa60`03df4000 fffffa60`03e00000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:08:00 2008 (479193C0)
fffffa60`0320d000 fffffa60`032ec000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Fri Aug 01 18:19:59 2008 (4893B63F)
fffffa60`00fab000 fffffa60`00fd7000   ecache   ecache.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:30:39 2008 (4791990F)
fffffa60`0a105000 fffffa60`0a17b000   eeCtrl64 eeCtrl64.sys Fri Feb 06 11:39:27 2009 (498C91EF)
fffffa60`00a4b000 fffffa60`00a5f000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Fri Jan 18 22:05:23 2008 (47919323)
fffffa60`00a05000 fffffa60`00a4b000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Fri Jan 18 21:54:10 2008 (47919082)
fffffa60`09fe8000 fffffa60`09ff2000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.SYS   Fri Jan 18 21:53:41 2008 (47919065)
fffffa60`00fd7000 fffffa60`01000000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Fri Jan 18 21:52:29 2008 (4791901D)
fffffa60`00f7f000 fffffa60`00fab000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Fri Jan 18 22:36:43 2008 (47919A7B)
fffff800`02400000 fffff800`02446000   hal      hal.dll      Fri Jan 18 23:55:25 2008 (4791ACED)
fffffa60`0335e000 fffffa60`03371000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Tue Nov 27 15:24:06 2007 (474CA716)
fffffa60`09f59000 fffffa60`09fa2000   HdAudio  HdAudio.sys  Wed Nov 01 18:48:10 2006 (45494E5A)
fffffa60`09d53000 fffffa60`09d65000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Fri Jan 18 22:33:52 2008 (479199D0)
fffffa60`09e00000 fffffa60`09e07b80   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Fri Jan 18 22:33:51 2008 (479199CF)
fffffa60`09ff2000 fffffa60`09ffb000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:33:54 2008 (479199D2)
fffffa60`011eb000 fffffa60`011f5000   hpdskflt hpdskflt.sys Tue Nov 21 09:16:57 2006 (45633489)
fffffa60`0a492000 fffffa60`0a52d000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Fri Jan 18 22:36:22 2008 (47919A66)
fffffa60`03909000 fffffa60`0391f000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Fri Jan 18 22:28:08 2008 (47919878)
fffffa60`00bd4000 fffffa60`00be7000   intelppm intelppm.sys Fri Jan 18 21:52:45 2008 (4791902D)
fffffa60`0391f000 fffffa60`0392d000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Fri Jan 18 22:28:05 2008 (47919875)
fffffa60`0060e000 fffffa60`00618000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Fri Jan 18 23:58:25 2008 (4791ADA1)
fffffa60`03cf8000 fffffa60`03d2c000   ks       ks.sys       Fri Jan 18 22:28:24 2008 (47919888)
fffffa60`00a5f000 fffffa60`00ae4000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:16:38 2008 (479195C6)
fffffa60`09cda000 fffffa60`09cdf180   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:28:14 2008 (4791987E)
fffffa60`0a427000 fffffa60`0a43b000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:35:48 2008 (47919A44)
fffffa60`0a405000 fffffa60`0a427000   luafv    luafv.sys    Fri Jan 18 21:59:06 2008 (479191AA)
fffffa60`00618000 fffffa60`00645000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Fri Jan 18 23:56:17 2008 (4791AD21)
fffffa60`09f4a000 fffffa60`09f59000   modem    modem.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:38:17 2008 (47919AD9)
fffffa60`03d7a000 fffffa60`03d8d000   monitor  monitor.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:32:34 2008 (47919982)
fffffa60`03985000 fffffa60`03991000   mouclass mouclass.sys Fri Jan 18 22:28:05 2008 (47919875)
fffffa60`09d6e000 fffffa60`09d79000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:28:10 2008 (4791987A)
fffffa60`009bb000 fffffa60`009ce000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Fri Jan 18 22:28:01 2008 (47919871)
fffffa60`0a573000 fffffa60`0a58d000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:35:28 2008 (47919A30)
fffffa60`0a58d000 fffffa60`0a5b4000   mrxdav   mrxdav.sys   Fri Jan 18 21:55:28 2008 (479190D0)
fffffa60`0a5b4000 fffffa60`0a5dc000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Fri Jan 18 21:55:21 2008 (479190C9)
fffffa60`0b606000 fffffa60`0b64f000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Tue Aug 26 18:26:08 2008 (48B4AD30)
fffffa60`0b64f000 fffffa60`0b66e000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Fri Jan 18 21:55:19 2008 (479190C7)
fffffa60`007ce000 fffffa60`007d8000   msahci   msahci.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:28:58 2008 (479198AA)
fffffa60`09d8b000 fffffa60`09d96000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Fri Jan 18 21:53:55 2008 (47919073)
fffffa60`00948000 fffffa60`00952000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Fri Jan 18 22:02:50 2008 (4791928A)
fffffa60`039c2000 fffffa60`039fa000   msiscsi  msiscsi.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:30:31 2008 (47919907)
fffffa60`00ae4000 fffffa60`00b34000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:27:01 2008 (47919835)
fffffa60`03d2c000 fffffa60`03d37000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Fri Jan 18 22:02:54 2008 (4791928E)
fffffa60`011d9000 fffffa60`011eb000   mup      mup.sys      Fri Jan 18 21:54:18 2008 (4791908A)
fffffa60`00c00000 fffffa60`00dc3000   ndis     ndis.sys     Fri Jan 18 22:37:13 2008 (47919A99)
fffffa60`03200000 fffffa60`0320c000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Fri Jan 18 22:37:22 2008 (47919AA2)
fffffa60`0a46f000 fffffa60`0a47a000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:36:29 2008 (47919A6D)
fffffa60`03147000 fffffa60`03178000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:37:33 2008 (47919AAD)
fffffa60`03dd4000 fffffa60`03de8000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Fri Jan 18 22:37:26 2008 (47919AA6)
fffffa60`0a06d000 fffffa60`0a07c000   netbios  netbios.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:36:35 2008 (47919A73)
fffffa60`0a00b000 fffffa60`0a04f000   netbt    netbt.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:36:24 2008 (47919A68)
fffffa60`00b34000 fffffa60`00b8c000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Fri Jan 18 22:37:27 2008 (47919AA7)
fffffa60`03402000 fffffa60`03894000   NETw5v64 NETw5v64.sys Mon Nov 17 07:50:25 2008 (492192C1)
fffffa60`09d96000 fffffa60`09da7000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Fri Jan 18 21:53:57 2008 (47919075)
fffffa60`0a0f9000 fffffa60`0a105000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Fri Jan 18 22:36:45 2008 (47919A7D)
fffff800`02446000 fffff800`0295e000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Mon Mar 02 18:20:17 2009 (49AC93E1)
fffffa60`01002000 fffffa60`01186000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Fri Jan 18 21:55:29 2008 (479190D1)
fffffa60`09d65000 fffffa60`09d6e000   Null     Null.SYS     Thu Nov 02 02:37:15 2006 (4549BC4B)
fffffa60`0280e000 fffffa60`03146f80   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Fri Jan 30 10:35:07 2009 (4983485B)
fffffa60`0a43b000 fffffa60`0a46f000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Mon May 19 19:33:46 2008 (4832388A)
fffffa60`038c7000 fffffa60`038d8a00   ohci1394 ohci1394.sys Fri Jan 18 22:34:08 2008 (479199E0)
fffffa60`0a04f000 fffffa60`0a06d000   pacer    pacer.sys    Fri Apr 04 18:55:46 2008 (47F6DC22)
fffffa60`00982000 fffffa60`00997000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:29:14 2008 (479198BA)
fffffa60`00952000 fffffa60`00982000   pci      pci.sys      Fri Jan 18 22:02:57 2008 (47919291)
fffffa60`007d8000 fffffa60`007e8000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Fri Jan 18 22:28:53 2008 (479198A5)
fffffa60`0b733000 fffffa60`0b7e9000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Oct 23 04:57:00 2006 (453CAE0C)
fffffa60`09c7c000 fffffa60`09cb7000   portcls  portcls.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:33:58 2008 (479199D6)
fffffa60`00645000 fffffa60`00659000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Fri Jan 18 23:58:13 2008 (4791AD95)
fffffa60`09da7000 fffffa60`09db0000   rasacd   rasacd.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:37:30 2008 (47919AAA)
fffffa60`033db000 fffffa60`033fe000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:37:33 2008 (47919AAD)
fffffa60`03178000 fffffa60`03188000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Fri Jan 18 22:37:30 2008 (47919AAA)
fffffa60`03188000 fffffa60`031a6000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:37:34 2008 (47919AAE)
fffffa60`031a6000 fffffa60`031be000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:37:42 2008 (47919AB6)
fffffa60`0a0ab000 fffffa60`0a0f9000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Fri Jan 18 21:55:09 2008 (479190BD)
fffffa60`09d79000 fffffa60`09d82000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:42:04 2008 (47919BBC)
fffffa60`03c0d000 fffffa60`03ca7000   rdpdr    rdpdr.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:43:38 2008 (47919C1A)
fffffa60`09d82000 fffffa60`09d8b000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Fri Jan 18 22:42:03 2008 (47919BBB)
fffffa60`0a47a000 fffffa60`0a492000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:35:48 2008 (47919A44)
fffffa60`03894000 fffffa60`038c7000   Rtlh64   Rtlh64.sys   Mon Jan 19 22:49:47 2009 (4975740B)
fffffa60`038e9000 fffffa60`03909000   sdbus    sdbus.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:02:55 2008 (4791928F)
fffffa60`0b7e9000 fffffa60`0b7f4000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 06:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffffa60`09ddf000 fffffa60`09dfa000   smb      smb.sys      Fri Jan 18 22:36:17 2008 (47919A61)
fffffa60`011d2000 fffffa60`011d9000   speedfan speedfan.sys Sun Sep 24 06:26:48 2006 (45168798)
fffffa60`011ca000 fffffa60`011d2000   spldr    spldr.sys    Thu Jun 21 17:57:56 2007 (467B1E94)
fffffa60`0be3b000 fffffa60`0bed5000   spsys    spsys.sys    Thu Jun 21 18:02:05 2007 (467B1F8D)
fffffa60`0bf53000 fffffa60`0bfd5000   SRTSPL64 SRTSPL64.SYS Wed Oct 08 14:24:16 2008 (48ED2500)
fffffa60`0a097000 fffffa60`0a0ab000   SRTSPX64 SRTSPX64.SYS Wed Oct 08 14:32:36 2008 (48ED26F4)
fffffa60`0b69f000 fffffa60`0b733000   srv      srv.sys      Mon Dec 15 19:42:00 2008 (49472388)
fffffa60`0b66e000 fffffa60`0b69f000   srv2     srv2.sys     Fri Jan 18 21:56:40 2008 (47919118)
fffffa60`0a52d000 fffffa60`0a555000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Fri Jan 18 21:56:38 2008 (47919116)
fffffa60`03371000 fffffa60`033ce000   storport storport.sys Fri Jan 18 22:29:09 2008 (479198B5)
fffffa60`09c05000 fffffa60`09c7c000   stwrt64  stwrt64.sys  Thu Sep 11 09:06:19 2008 (48C941FB)
fffffa60`03cf6000 fffffa60`03cf7480   swenum   swenum.sys   Thu Nov 02 02:37:33 2006 (4549BC5D)
fffffa60`0bee0000 fffffa60`0bf16000   SYMEVENT64x86 SYMEVENT64x86.SYS Mon Jan 14 15:32:19 2008 (478BF103)
fffffa60`0392d000 fffffa60`03983000   SynTP    SynTP.sys    Thu Mar 27 18:15:32 2008 (47EC46B4)
fffffa60`00e0b000 fffffa60`00f7f000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Fri Apr 25 23:33:23 2008 (4812CCB3)
fffffa60`0a5dc000 fffffa60`0a5eb000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Fri Jan 18 22:37:01 2008 (47919A8D)
fffffa60`033ce000 fffffa60`033db000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Fri Jan 18 22:38:11 2008 (47919AD3)
fffffa60`09db0000 fffffa60`09dcd000   tdx      tdx.sys      Fri Jan 18 22:36:53 2008 (47919A85)
fffffa60`03cb9000 fffffa60`03cf6000   teefer2  teefer2.sys  Tue Oct 14 12:24:10 2008 (48F4F1DA)
fffffa60`03ca7000 fffffa60`03cb9000   termdd   termdd.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:42:03 2008 (47919BBB)
fffff960`004a0000 fffff960`004aa000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Fri Jan 18 22:42:04 2008 (47919BBC)
fffffa60`00bcb000 fffffa60`00bd4000   tunmp    tunmp.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:36:30 2008 (47919A6E)
fffffa60`00df1000 fffffa60`00dfd000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:36:44 2008 (47919A7C)
fffffa60`03d37000 fffffa60`03d47000   umbus    umbus.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:34:16 2008 (479199E8)
fffffa60`09fa2000 fffffa60`09fbe000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:34:04 2008 (479199DC)
fffffa60`03983000 fffffa60`03984e00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Fri Jan 18 22:33:53 2008 (479199D1)
fffffa60`0334d000 fffffa60`0335e000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:33:57 2008 (479199D5)
fffffa60`03d8d000 fffffa60`03dd4000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:34:13 2008 (479199E5)
fffffa60`03307000 fffffa60`0334d000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Fri Jan 18 22:34:00 2008 (479199D8)
fffffa60`032fb000 fffffa60`03307000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:33:56 2008 (479199D4)
fffffa60`09fbe000 fffffa60`09fe7300   usbvideo usbvideo.sys Fri Jan 18 22:34:14 2008 (479199E6)
fffffa60`03d47000 fffffa60`03d55000   vga      vga.sys      Fri Jan 18 22:32:21 2008 (47919975)
fffffa60`03d55000 fffffa60`03d7a000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Fri Jan 18 22:32:25 2008 (47919979)
fffffa60`009a7000 fffffa60`009bb000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:29:12 2008 (479198B8)
fffffa60`00768000 fffffa60`007ce000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:29:45 2008 (479198D9)
fffffa60`01186000 fffffa60`011ca000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:29:47 2008 (479198DB)
fffffa60`0a07c000 fffffa60`0a097000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:37:35 2008 (47919AAF)
fffffa60`032ec000 fffffa60`032fb000   watchdog watchdog.sys Fri Jan 18 22:07:23 2008 (4791939B)
fffffa60`00801000 fffffa60`008db000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Fri Jan 18 22:33:27 2008 (479199B7)
fffffa60`008db000 fffffa60`008e9000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Fri Jan 18 22:32:33 2008 (47919981)
fffff960`00080000 fffff960`00331000   win32k   win32k.sys   Sun Feb 08 19:30:51 2009 (498FA36B)
fffffa60`039b9000 fffffa60`039c2000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:02:42 2008 (47919282)
fffffa60`0093f000 fffffa60`00948000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Fri Jan 18 22:33:45 2008 (479199C9)
fffffa60`09dcd000 fffffa60`09ddf000   wpsdrvnt wpsdrvnt.sys Mon Dec 08 21:29:50 2008 (493E024E)
fffffa60`0be06000 fffffa60`0be3b000   WpsHelper WpsHelper.sys Mon Mar 09 20:18:33 2009 (49B5DC09)

Unloaded modules:
fffffa60`0bee0000 fffffa60`0bf53000   SRTSP64.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`0bc0b000 fffffa60`0bc40000   WpsHelper.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`00dd7000 fffffa60`00de5000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`00de5000 fffffa60`00df1000   dump_pciidex.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`00e00000 fffffa60`00e0a000   dump_msahci.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`00bb8000 fffffa60`00bcb000   dump_dumpfve.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`09ce0000 fffffa60`09d53000   SRTSP64.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
Bugcheck code 0000007E
Arguments ffffffff`c0000005 fffffa60`0bfa6700 fffffa60`017d2648 fffffa60`017d2020
start             end                 module name
fffffa60`0bf53000 fffffa60`0bfd5000   SRTSPL64   (no symbols)           
    Loaded symbol image file: SRTSPL64.SYS
    Image path: \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\SRTSPL64.SYS
    Image name: SRTSPL64.SYS
    Timestamp:        Wed Oct 08 14:24:16 2008 (48ED2500)
    CheckSum:         0007D976
    ImageSize:        00082000
    File version:     10.2.7.10
    Product version:  10.2.0.0
    File flags:       0 (Mask 9F)
    File OS:          40000 NT Base
    File type:        3.0 Driver
    File date:        00000000.00000000
    Translations:     0409.04b0
    CompanyName:      Symantec Corporation
    ProductName:      AutoProtect
    InternalName:     SRTSPL64
    OriginalFilename: SRTSPL64.SYS
    ProductVersion:   10.2
    FileVersion:      10.2.7.10
    FileDescription:  Symantec AutoProtect
    LegalCopyright:   Copyright (c) 2006 - 2008 Symantec Corporation

[/font]

.


----------



## Dracia

That's quite interesting. I wonder how Symantec can market such products that cause so much trouble...


----------



## jcgriff2

Hi Dracia . . .

I agree with you - but I don't have an answer as to the reason that Symantec/ Norton, McAfee, Kaspersky, etc... all continue to market their respective Internet Security products for Vista or Windows 7. 

These products are not only marketed, but are installed as trial versions on most new Vista systems. I believe this has contributed greatly to the perceived bad reputation of Vista. New Vista systems often crash or experience low performance issues because of the Internet Security Suites. These corps should be ashamed of their actions -- this has been going on for 2+ years now and infortunately continues with both Vista and Windows 7 beta.

The most recent Symantec Endpoint victim - 

http://www.techsupportforum.com/mic...t/370762-solved-windows-vista-x64-bsod-s.html

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Dracia

Perhaps this should be made a sticky, if there isn't one already about internet security suites and Vista.


----------

